# Finally! After 45 years of digging, a pontiled flask!



## harryr1961 (Oct 18, 2022)

I finally hit a spot old enough to find some amazing pontiled bottles. I've attached pics of an Eagle with Banner half pint, a Beard's Mineral water, and a Dyotteville Glass Works Cylinder, all dug in Boston, MA. Never give up!


----------



## FreeRangeAsparagus (Oct 18, 2022)

Those are some beautiful finds, congratulations!


----------



## Johnny M (Oct 18, 2022)

I can't imagine the pockets that were hit and then plowed under during that Big Dig years ago. I saw a picture somewhere years ago of some construction guys in a group and in the background was a frigging sidewall of some huge trench and you could see a pocket 20 or 30 feet thick and it was solid bottles,metal, wagon parts and on and on. Wish I could find that pic and post it.


----------



## UnderMiner (Oct 18, 2022)

Great location you found! The diggers of old must have overlooked that place!


----------



## bottles_inc (Oct 18, 2022)

congrats! great finds


----------



## Len (Oct 18, 2022)

It really doesn't get much better than to achieve your goal with a BIG Bag Of Chips! Congrats.


----------



## willong (Oct 19, 2022)

*Congratulations!*


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Oct 19, 2022)

Absolutely, irrevocably, astoundingly... *SPECTACULAR!*

Er, tell me - are there any bodies of water close by...


----------



## sandchip (Oct 25, 2022)

Great finds!  Love the pontil on the Dyottville cylinder.


----------



## texkev (Oct 25, 2022)

Great finds, long time coming


----------



## dario (Oct 26, 2022)

harryr1961 said:


> I finally hit a spot old enough to find some amazing pontiled bottles. I've attached pics of an Eagle with Banner half pint, a Beard's Mineral water, and a Dyotteville Glass Works Cylinder, all dug in Boston, MA. Never give up!


Good for you!!!!


----------



## midway49 (Oct 26, 2022)

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## harryr1961 (Nov 25, 2022)

DeepSeaDan said:


> Absolutely, irrevocably, astoundingly... *SPECTACULAR!*
> 
> Er, tell me - are there any bodies of water close by...


Not really.


----------

